# Are Fur Suits and Partial Suits the Double-Standard?



## AspiringAdventurer (May 21, 2008)

Hey, I'm reletively new so I apologize if there are any misunderstandings but I just have question I've been wanting to ask.

I'm determined to going to my first furry convention next year - Rocky Mountain Furry Convention to be specific and I really would like to dress up. But there's something I just can't shake off.

Are fur suits and partial suits usually the only kind of costumes furries expect other furries to wear? Fur suits really aren't my thing and also, my fursona may be a scalie so a suit may not work well.

What I had in mind was simply painted on scales, a tail, wings, horns, talons, dragons eyes and teeth. Basically more of a human dragon hybrid than an anthroporphic dragon. Could someone give me a little advise please? Thanks.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 21, 2008)

While I've seen mostly traditional fursuits, I have seen plenty of other types of costumes - many of which are a lot like yours, and involve make-up. 

To be honest, I've also seen Beetleguese and a pirate. Really, you see all kinds of costumes at cons, and nobody thinks less of you for not having a traditional fursuit. Most people don't even have the kind of costume you're describing, much less a fullsuit - so I wouldn't worry about it at all. It sounds like a really cool idea.


----------



## NoxTigress (May 21, 2008)

I sincerely hope that full or partial suits aren't the only expectations for fur cons, as both my hubby and I would be highly likely to disappoint people with our choices of 'costume'.  We're both of similar mind to you, Aspiring - full suits and partials that include fursuit heads are a bit much for us.  We'd much rather grab our ears and tails and maybe some face paint, or a masquerade style mask and go like that.

Also, I've seen scalies in full fursuit.  True some end up being furry scalies, as fursuits are generally made of... well... fur, but I'm sure with the variety of materials available a non-furry suit could be made easily enough.

Thats just my personal take on things though.


----------



## Beastcub (May 21, 2008)

i have seen footed bunny PJs, fursuits of animals w/out fur (dragons, lizards, dolphins, even a frog) and cosplay (anime costumes) of both animal and human characters, i have seen a williwonka, a jack sparrow. the non-furry costumes are not shunned at all and were openly welcome as furries are generally very artistic and open minded and from what i have seen con-goers appreciate costumes no matter what the type.


----------



## RailRide (May 21, 2008)

Don't forget that furcons don't _require_ people to dress up. The overwhelming majority of participants don't bring/wear any sort of costume at all. Maybe you already knew this, but I've frequented con messageboards, and have lost track of the number of first-timers/newbies who thought fursuits/costumes were expected of the attendees.

If this is something you _want_ to do, or were already inclined to do this sort of thing and were looking for a venue to do it in, then more power to you. But I'm almost certain that some portion of the growth in fursuiters at some cons is due to this misconception, since they _are_ the most distinctive feature of these events, and comparitivley few people watch convention forums where these suppositions are normally debunked.

---PCJ


----------



## Dragoneer (May 22, 2008)

AspiringAdventurer said:


> What I had in mind was simply painted on scales, a tail, wings, horns, talons, dragons eyes and teeth. Basically more of a human dragon hybrid than an anthroporphic dragon. Could someone give me a little advise please? Thanks.


Costuming in general is accepted. It doesn't have to be a fursuit.

Hell, Strider Orion went as an Engineer from Team Fortress 2 at FWA this year.


----------



## Beastcub (May 22, 2008)

RailRide said:


> But I'm almost certain that some portion of the growth in fursuiters at some cons is due to this misconception, since they _are_ the most distinctive feature of these events, and comparitivley few people watch convention forums where these suppositions are normally debunked.
> 
> ---PCJ



let the misconceptions continue...its a paying my salary! XD


----------



## Takun (May 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Costuming in general is accepted. It doesn't have to be a fursuit.
> 
> Hell, Strider Orion went as an Engineer from Team Fortress 2 at FWA this year.



SPY SAPPIN' MAH SENTRY.


I would've paid to see that XD


----------



## KaninZ (Mar 16, 2015)

I saw a super cute cougar/mountain lion effect done with foam applique, make up and prosthetic teeth. The rest of the outfit was street clothes, a hat with some ears and a tail that protruded from between leather coat and jeans...it was probably fixed to a belt or belt loop.

  This was done by some effects guys in NYC ages ago and I saw some pics that were fantastic.


----------



## Arco (Mar 22, 2015)

Was at a con a few weeks ago and someone was wearing a fully scaled dragon suit.  It was pretty amazing.


----------



## StarrySpelunker (Mar 22, 2015)

Takun said:


> SPY SAPPIN' MAH SENTRY.
> 
> 
> I would've paid to see that XD



this is from a few years back at Anthrocon there are more videos of the spy around. I think the Spy's still frequents.

[video=youtube;NdCrO9w2FTo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdCrO9w2FTo[/video]


----------



## jorinda (Mar 24, 2015)

Be aware that some con hotels do not allow body paint, as they are afraid that it might rub off on furniture or walls.


----------

